# Mold behind Baseboard



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

alvaro87 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm putting new tile on my townhouse (first floor) and after pulling the baseboard found a big black spot that looks like mold on the drywall (se pictures attached). I am no expert on the subject so I will appreciate any help on how to tackle this, since I have no idea where to begin.
> 
> ...


 Is that part of the wall concrete or drywall?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Truthfully, you could call in some mold remediation experts and they would destroy the mold and dispose of the drywall where it's occurring. That's what you're SUPPOSED to do, BUT, it's costly, so, what many of us do is kill off the mold with concrobium (sp?) (not bleach, because bleach does not kill the roots) and then cut off the bottom 2 inches or so (wearing a mask) with an oscillating tool or a drywall saw, heck even a carpet knife will do. Put it all in a garbage bag, seal it up good with duct tape and dispose of it. Add in some new drywall where you cut the old out just so you have some backing to re-install trim. Leave a gap between the new and the floor so water won't wick up from below.

Now, the problem with doing it this way is that you have no assurance that you got all the mold. There could be some growing on the backside of the wall or in ductwork, etc. Experts could do a more thorough inspection, but, again, it's very costly.

To add, Zinsser DOES make a Mold Killing primer that you could apply to the affected areas. No guarantees that it works because I've never tried it.


__________________
"In the heat of battle, my father wove a tapestry of obscenity........."


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Is there a bathroom on the other side of the affected wall? From the looks of that baseboard it appears that water has wicked up from the bottom perhaps from a leaking toilet or bathtub. It seems to be isolated to that area unless all that black stuff on the floor is mold as well.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

You now have black mold throughout your townhouse - glad you found it now rather than a few years when you are very ill.

Report it to the association immediately so all owners can be alerted to the obvious health hazard.

The moisture is coming from the outside - not your job - it's the building's problem. Or, is that a wall where YOUR plumbing might be leaking or YOUR shower walls are leaking?

Basically - the source of the moisture has to be found and fixed. The bottom foot (or more) of you wallboard has to be removed. The black mold has to be cleaned and neutralized by a certified company, as as ServPro and then your air has to be retested to allow occupancy.

Been there, remodeled that, provided certifications and kept people from getting sicker.

Please, do NOT think you can simply paint this with some product and it will go away - this is GROWING INSIDE YOUR WALLS! They have to be REMOVED from your residence. There is NO DEBATE ABOUT THIS FACT!


----------

